# VHI Plan B: Sent to Beaumont but MRI not covered there.



## bearishbull (8 Jun 2006)

i have vhi plan b and went to a consultant in blackrock clinic a few months ago and i told his secretary i had VHI plan B,he recently sent me to beaumont public hospital for an mri and arthogram, yesterday a bill arrived for mri from beaumont for €400, i had assumed vhi will cover it but beaumont dont have an arrangement with vhi so now i have to fork out cash to beaumont when if the secretary/consultant had of sent me to blackrock clinic or mater private i wouldnt have to pay a penny!

Dont think i can claim back the money from vhi and now gonna be out of pocket.... do i have any case against the secretary/consultant for not telling me i would have to pay ? They were aware i had plan B which didnt cover this and never told me,a letter just arrived from beaumont telling me my consultant has requested an appointment to go to beaumont and saying nothing about cost/medical insurance.

Also can i claim back this on vhi? we already claim tax relief on medical expenses using med1


----------



## Berni (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

VHI plan B is for providing in-patient care in hospital. I don't think it would have mattered where you were sent as it was an out-patient procedure you were having.

Details of what you're covered for are here 
[broken link removed]

I don't think you could reasonably expect the secretary/consultant to know what you're covered for on any given plan with any given company.


----------



## bearishbull (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

i know for a fact i could have had this mri done for nothing in blackrock clinic or mater private,but now i have to pay for having it done in a public hospital! consultants secretaries nomally inform you of where you are and are not covered as they deal with this stuff every day.


----------



## delgirl (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

Their criteria for payment of MRI scans is:

*[FONT=MyriadMM_700_600_]"MRI Scans​[/FONT]​*[FONT=MyriadMM_700_600_]​

[/FONT][FONT=MyriadMM_400_600_]– benefit is available only in a Vhi Healthcare approved MRI Centre and if the member is referred for an MRI scan by a
Consultant to investigate or rule out certain medical conditions. (See rule 6k in the Rules Document).The relevant section of this claim
form must be completed by your referring Consultant and be accompanied by the receipted hospital invoice."

Is Beaumont on their approved MRI Centre list? Can't find it on their website.

I recently had a MRI scan in Vincent's Private and had to pay, but was able to reclaim via the downloadable outpatient's claim form. Your consultant will have to sign the form.

You can claim from VHI and claim any balance on Med1. 

We have Plan C Option, I don't know if there's a huge difference between that and Plan B?

You can submit a query [broken link removed]as to whether or not you are entitled to have the cost refunded.[/FONT]


​


----------



## bearishbull (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

cheers for the info, theres a policy excess thing too of 220euro so i wont get too much back if i can claim.


----------



## delgirl (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

But you also have the cost of the consultant and possibly a GP as well?

Check when you 'VHI year' starts and ends - ours runs from 1 June to 31 May - you may have accumulated more charges than you think.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Vhi*

friend of mine also had to have this scan last year. Again Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda are not covered by VHI but her doctor knew that and referred her to either Blackrock or Mater and it was covered by VHI. dont know to what extent though.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jun 2006)

*Vhi*

Ive moved this thread from LOS to insurance.

aj


----------

